# regulator flowguage [ flow gauge ] or flowmeter [ flow meter ] (soldadura)



## newtowelding

Hola,

Quisiera asegurarme de la traducción de lo siguiente: "regulator flowguage or flowmeter".  

"Install the regulator flowguage or flowmeter that must be purchased as an optional part".  Estoy traduciendo el manual de una soldadora y quiero asegurarme de la traducción de estos términos. 

Gracias.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Esto es Manómetro del regulador.
Instale el manómetro del regulador, el cual es una parte opcional o, como comenté en otro hilo, más formalmente, 
Instale el manómetro del regulador el cual no se suministra en el equipo básico.
Un saludo.


----------



## newtowelding

Hola Keahi,

¿Asi que flowguage y flowmeter son lo mismo?  Había encontrado "flujómetro" también.  Por eso no lo tengo muy claro, ¿cuál es la diferencia?  

Lo siento si es una pregunta muy básica.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*Flowmeter* = _caudalímetro_ (o _medidor de flujo_), inclusive puedes encontrarlo como _flujómetro_, pero la verdad es que esta última mucho no me gusta.

*Flow gauge *en general se considera sinónimo de flowmeter, pero no estoy tan seguro de que sea _exactamente_ lo mismo.

_EDITO: _no había visto el mensaje de newtowelding. El manómetro mide presión y el caudalímetro, caudal (volumen por unidad de tiempo, o evantualmente masa por unidad de tiempo)


----------



## Mastoc

Para el caso de "regulator flowgauge" se trata de un caudalímetro con regulación de caudal, el caso más común es el de "rotámetro con regulador de caudal" aunque no todos los caudalímetros son del tipo rotámetro.


----------



## newtowelding

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.  Es más complicado de lo que pensaba. 

Lo que no entiendo entonces es por qué la frase en inglés dice "Install the regulator flowguage or flowmeter" si son la misma cosa.  ¿O lo he entendido mal?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Hakuna matata tiene razón.
Pero vamos a la parte de soldadura.
En tu frase Newtowelding, supuse que habías comteido un error al  escribir y que querías decir Regulator flow gauge or flow meter, que son  los medidores, que como Hakuna matata ha dicho debería traducirse como  medidores de flujo , pero son manómetros en realidad.
Lo común es encontrar Pressure regulator, flowgauge regulator o regulators a secas. El orden de las palabras en inglés es terrible, lamento mi confusión y creo que debí pedir más información.
El nombre muy formal del regulador es, Regulador de presión y flujo, los fabricantes normalmente lo suelen suministrar con los manómetros, pero no todos.
Los fabricantes en inglés algunas veces lo llaman flowgauge regulator o flowmeter y lo traducen al castellano como calibrador de presión o fluxómetro, pero en castellano se obvia la parte de regulador de flujo y se le suele llamar regulador de presión a secas, incluso en los manuales.
Si ves esta página, verás el accesorio al que me refiero http://www.millerwelds.com/pdf/spec_sheets/PressureRegulatorProductGuide.pdf
¿Es ése el que no viene suministrado o sólo los medidores?


----------



## newtowelding

Hola Keahi,

Gracias por su respuesta.  Una vez más como no tengo mucha experiencia con soldadura y no tengo fotos ni más información sobre la máquina y los accesorios.   

Veo ahora que el orden de las palabras en inglés está equivocado y lo hace aún más difícil de entender.  Entiendo mucho más después de toda esta información y me ayuda mucho. ¡Ojalá mi información fuera tan clara! 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Mastoc

Creo que es necesario hacer algunas aclaraciones:
Flowmeter: es un instrumento para la medición de caudal, puede ser de diseño muy simple o complejo, con engranajes, electrónica,etc.
Flowgauge: es un instrumento para la medición de caudal de diseño muy simple y con pocas partes móviles, como por ejemplo los rotámetros.
Regulator flowgauge o regulator flowmeter o flowgauge regulator o flowmeter regulator: es un dispositivo para la medición y regulación del caudal.  
Los manómetros y los reguladores de presión son instrumentos diferentes, se utilizan para la medición y regulación de la presión y no para el caudal.


----------



## Keahi

El error ha sido mío Mastoc.
Regulator flowmeter= regulator flow  meter= regulator flow gauge, instrumento de medida del regulador de  flujo. (el orden de las palabras en inglés me confunde).
Para los  fabricantes de equipos de soldar Flowmeter regulator = flowgauge  regulator = pressure regulator, es otra cosa, es el regulador de presión  y flujo pero los propios fabricantes lo llaman Regulador de gas,  regulador de presión, fluxómetro (que no tiene nada que ver) y  manorreductor sin distinción alguna.
La confusión viene por el  término original en inglés o quizás en inglés no sean tan exquisitos en  estos términos (yo no lo sé porque mi inglés es muy básico).
_Flowmeter, An instrument used to measure pressure, flow rate, and discharge rate of  a liquid, vapor, or gas flowing in a pipe. Also known as fluid meter.
Mc Graw-Hill dictionary of scientific and technical terms._
No   puedo asegurar si todos en la actualidad, pero al menos en los manuales  que tengo de estos equipos, los suministran con manorreductor pero los  instrumentos en uno u otro  caso son manómetros.
Espero que Newtowelding nos diga cuál es el accesorio que no viene suministrado, si el regulador o los instrumentos de medida.
Un saludo.


----------



## Keahi

Hola otra vez.
Newtowelding me han pasado el dato y se deben estar refiriendo al Regulador (de flujo y presión, de flujo a secas, Regulador de presión o Regulador a secas), no de los instrumentos de medida.
Es el Regulador el que no debe ser suministrado con el equipo básico, porque en la actualidad ya todos los reguladores vienen con los medidores incluídos (otra cosa en la que estaba en un error).
Me han dicho además que Harris fabrica Reguladores con medidores de flujo y de presión (flow meter and manometer or pressure gauge or gauge simply).
Yo creo que si este fabricante con el que estás trabajando no suministra este accesorio, entonces tampoco debe suministrar la botella de gas, ya que sería un despropósito.
Ok, además me han pasado un enlace donde puedes ver los productos en castellano pero con la ficha técnica en castellano e inglés para que puedas ver las equivalencias.
Aquí está, http://www.tesolgroup.com/es_ES/productos/tesol/114/caudalimetros-harris-argonco2.html
Y aquí en inglés, http://www.tesolgroup.com/en_US/productos/tesol/114/harris-argonco2-flowmeters.html
Espero que sea útil y perdona el error.
Un saludo.


----------



## Mastoc

Hola Keahi,
He encontrado en la web varias referencias respecto de "Flowmeter: an instrument used to measure pressure, flow rate..." lo cual es, sin lugar a dudas, una definición equivocada. 
También he visto los dos links que posteaste y quedé sorprendido al ver que los mismos fabricantes de los reguladores hayan caído en el error de decir "Rango de presión de suministro: 0-30 Lpm" lo cual es una aberración ya que LPM no es una unidad de presión sino de caudal.


----------



## Keahi

Exacto.
Sin embargo, cuando lees los manuales de los equipos hay que interpretar algunas cosas y otras cosas utilizarlas como están.
Como ves, dicen Caudalímetro (que es un medidor de caudal) para referirse a un regulador de presión.
Pero en algunos casos hay que ser menos rígido, porque sino nos arrancaríamos los cabellos intentando hacer un manual técnico.
Te pongo un ejemplo, Lincoln llama a los manómetros "Relojes".
"Verificar que el Reloj tenga el valor recomendado en Psi de acuerdo al espesor del material a soldar".
Ya en las tablas técnicas te dan las unidades correspondientes adecuadas para poder hacer el trabajo con seguridad.
Yo tengo muchos manuales de equipos industriales pero la jerga en sí, la he tenido que pedir a un amigo que trabaja en el sector metalúrgico.
En cuanto a la definición de Flowmeter espero que algún nativo nos pueda decir por qué en inglés no hacen la distinción de estos instrumentos diferentes.
Un saludo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Si le preguntas a cualquier soldador o vendedor de soldadoras qué es lo que se coloca entre el tubo de gas y la soldadora, te dirá casi con seguridad "¡_el regulador, por supuesto_!" 
Estos "reguladores" no son mi especialidad, pero creería que casi todos incorporan tanto un regulador de presión como uno de caudal (2 controles separados), y también un manómetro (para ver la presión regulada) y un caudalímetro. Decir todas estas cosas con sólo 2 palabras es medio complicado... 
Yo dejaría la opción planteada por Mastoc: _caudalímetro con regulación de caudal,_ o su variante_ regulador con caudalímetro._ No dejaría de incluir la palabra _caudalímetro_ porque en estos equipos se impone ajustar y leer el valor del flujo de gas, no solo porque es importante para la soldadura sino porque, además, es caro (en particular el argón).


----------



## newtowelding

Gracias Keahi, Hakuna Matata y Mastoc para sus respuestas tán elaboradas.  
Creo que lo empiezo a tener un poco más claro ahora, pero estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Keahi.  Me parece que mucha confusión viene del término original en inglés.  Además, el castellano parece tener un vocabulario mucho más amplio para todos los tipos de reguladores.  No es la primera vez que he encontrado esta diferencia.   
Keahi, mirando el "link" que ha incluido de tesolgroup me ha ayudado mucho visualizar y comprender los términos en castellano. 
No se si lo tengo del todo claro aún, y es difícil sin más información por mi parte, pero me esta ayudando mucho.


----------

